# Oriental Fire Bellied Toad poop?



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

ok I know this is a bit gross but what is their poop suppose to look like, I have had my 2 for a week and today noticed what looked like poops floating in the water but when I scooped them out they were quite mucusy and also like a dark reddish brown colour. I am just worried it might mean parasites or something?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That's quite normal- their droppings vary depending on what they eat, but they tend to be quite mucousy anyway.


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Ron


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

......squash it, and spread it and look at it under a microscope.


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

That is actually not a bad idea, I have a microscope  and I am wierd enough to find that idea interesting


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I used to 'dissect' wild cane toad droppings in a petri dish of water, to see what they had been eating- it was fascinating. There were often quite large quantities of beetle wing cases and snail shell fragments- so I have no issue feeding either to my captive toads.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Blissfullsilence said:


> That is actually not a bad idea, I have a microscope  and I am wierd enough to find that idea interesting


Here's a link you might find handy...
shows pics of stuff you might find in there (bubbles, hair, nasties etc), and gives a long detailed explanation on how to make float samples

Frog Forum - How to do Fecal Exams

I did have a link to a pdf with the same information but can only find the actual file not the bookmark


Oh and Ron, I don't know how you could do Cane Toads for FUN!!! They STINK, unless it was just the rich diet of gutloaded Locusts that caused it!! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Here's a link you might find handy...
> shows pics of stuff you might find in there (bubbles, hair, nasties etc), and gives a long detailed explanation on how to make float samples
> 
> Frog Forum - How to do Fecal Exams
> ...


:halo: I was dedicated...


----------

